# Aiming for corners



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

My one year old presa has been going through bite development, but is always targeting the corners when tied back and me holding the leash. When allowed to pull forward till reaching the decoy or on a send he will always hit center with full grip. any recs on getting the same results tied back and me still holding the leash?](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

video please, of you playing with the dog.


----------



## wesley stephens (Aug 13, 2012)

ill try to get some.


----------

